# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  لله فـي الآفـاق آيـات لـعـل****** أقلهـا هـو مـا إليـه هــداك

## محمدعبداللطيف

لله فـي الآفـاق آيـات لـعـل****** أقلهـا هـو مـا إليـه هــداك
ولعل ما في النفس مـن آياتـه***** عجب عجاب لـو تـرى عينـاك
والكـون مشحـون بأسـرار إذا***** حاولْـتَ تفسيـرًا لهـا أعيـاك
قل للطبيب تخطَّفتـه يـد الـردى***** مـن يـا طبيـب بطبِّـه أرْدَاك؟
قل للمريض نجا وعُوفيَ بعدمـا***** عجزت فنون الطب من عافـاك؟
قل للصحيح يموت لا مـن علـة***** من بالمنايا يا صحيـح دهـاك؟
قل للبصير وكـان يحـذر حفـرة***** فهَوَى بها من ذا الـذي أهـواك؟
بل سائل الأعمى خَطَا بين الزحام**** بلا اصطدام مـن يقـود خطـاك؟
قل للجنين يعيـش معـزولا بـلا****** راعٍ ومرعى ما الـذي يرعـاك؟
قل للوليد بكى وأجهـش بالبكـاء***** لدى الولادة مـا الـذي أبكـاك؟
وإذا ترى الثعبـان ينفـث سمَّـهُ****** فاسأله من ذا بالسموم حَشَـاكَ؟
واسأله كيف تعيـش يـا ثعبـان****** أو تحيى وهذا السمُّ يمـلأ فَـاكَ؟
واسأل بطون النَّحل كيف تقاطرت**** شهدًا وقل للشهـد مـن حـلاَّك؟
بل سائل اللبـن المُصَفَّـى كـان بين**** دم وفرث ما الـذي صفَّـاك؟
وإذا رأيـت الحـي يخـرج مـن****** حَنَايا ميتٍ فاسأله مـن أحيـاك؟
قل للهواء تحثُّه الأيـدي ويخفـى عن*** عيون الناس مـن أخفـاك؟
قل للنبـات يجـفُّ بعـد تعهُّـدٍ******* ورعاية من بالجفـاف رَمَـاك؟
وإذا رأيت النَّبت فـي الصحـراء***** يربو وحده فاسأله مـن أَرْبَـاكَ؟
وإذا رأيت البدر يسـري ناشـرًا***** أنـواره فاسألـه مـن أسْـرَاك؟
واسأل شعاع الشمس يدنو وهـي أبعد** كل شيء ما الـذي أدنـاك؟
قل للمرير من الثمار من الـذي***** بالمرِّ من دون الثمـار غـذاك؟
وإذا رأيت النخل مشقوق النـوى***** فاسأله من يا نخل شـقَّ نـواك؟
وإذا رأيت النـار شـبَّ لهيبهـا****** فاسأل لهيب النـار مـن أوراك؟
وإذا ترى الجبل الأشَـمَّ مناطحًـا***** قمَمَ السَّحاب فسَلْه من أرسـاك؟
وإذا ترى صخرًا تفجـر بالميـاه***** فسله من بالماء شـقَّ صَفَـاك؟
وإذا رأيت النهر بالعـذب الـزُّلال**** جرى فسَلْه من الـذي أجـراك؟
وإذا رأيت البحر بالملـح الأُجـاج ****طغى فسَلْه من الـذي أطغـاك؟
وإذا رأيت الليـل يغشـى داجيًـا***** فاسأله من يا ليل حـاك دُجـاك؟
وإذا رأيت الصُّبح يسفـر ضاحيًـا**** فاسأله من يا صبح صاغ ضُحَاك؟
ستجيب ما في الكون من آياتـه***** عجب عجاب لـو تـرى عينـاك
ربي لك الحمـد العظيـم لذاتـك***** حمـدًا ولـيـس لـواحـد إلاَّك
يا مـدرك الأبصـار والأبصـار ****  لا تدركه ولكنه ادراكـا
إن لم تكن عينـي تـراك فإننـي***** في كل شـيء أستبيـن عُـلاك ------[منقول]

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

بك أستجير ومـن يجير سواكـا * * * فأجرْ ضعيفـاً يحتمي بحماكـا
إني ضعيف أستعين علـى قِوى * * * ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعـض قِواكـا
أذنبت يـا ربي وآذتنـي ذنـوبٌ * * * مالهـا مـن غافـر إلاكــا
رباه ها أنا ذا خلصت مـن الهوى * * * واستقبل القلب الخليُّ هواكـا
وتركـت أُنسي بالحيـاة ولهوهـا * * * ولقيتُ كـلَّ الأنس في نجواكـا
ونسيت حبي واعتزلـت أحـبتي * * * ونسيت نفسي خوفَ أنْ أنساكا
أنا كنتُ يـا ربي أسير غشـاوة * * * رانتْ علـى قلبـي فضلَّ سناكـا
واليوم يـا ربي مسحتُ غشاوتي * * * وبـدأت بالقلب البصيـر أراكـا

يا غـافر الذنب العظيم وقابـلاً * * * للتـوب قلـباً تائـبـاً ناجاكـا
يا رب جئتك ثاوياً أبكـي علـى * * * مـا قدمتْـه يـداي لا أتبـاكـى
أخشى من العْرض الرهيب عليك يا * * * ربـي وأخشى منـك إذ ألقاكـا
يا رب عـدت إلى رحابك تائبـاً * * * مستسلماً مستمسكـاً بعُـراكـا

مـالي ومـا للأغنيـاء وأنـت يـا * * * ربـي الغنيُّ ولا يُحـدُّ غنـاكـا
مالي ومـا للأقويـاء وأنـت يـا * * * ربي عظيـم الشـأن مـا أقواكـا
إني أويتُ لكل مأوى في الحيـا * * * ة فمـا رأيت أعـزَّ مِـن مأواكـا
وتلمستْ نفسي السبيلَ إلى النجا * * * ة فلم تجد منجـى سـوى منجاكـا
وبحثت عن سر السعـادة جاهـداً * * * فوجدت هذا السرَّ فـي تقواكـا
فليرضَ عني الناسُ أو فليسخطـوا * * * أنا لم أعُد أسعـى لغيـر رضاكـا
أدعـوك ياربـي لتغفـرحوبتـي * * * وتعينـني وتمـدّنـي بهـداكـا
فاقبلْ دعائـي واستجبْ لرجاوتـي * * * ما خاب يوماً من دعـا ورَجاكـا

يا ربُّ هذا العصر ..................... * * * سخَّرتَ يا ربـي لـه دنيـاكـا
ما كان يطلـق للعـلا صاروخَـه * * * حتـى أشـاح بوجهـه وقلاكـا
أو مـا درى الإنسـان أن جميع مـا * * * وصلت إليه يـداه مـن نُعماكـا
يا أيهـا الإنسـان مهـلاً واتئـد * * * واشكر لربك فضْلَ مـا أولاكـا
[ بتصرف بسيط تجنبا للاخطاء العقدية]

----------

